# Fear of being labelled



## jimp88 (Aug 30, 2008)

I was just wondering..do any of the artists here who have proffesional aspirations ever fear being labelled as a furry artist. I remember drawing furry art when that whole media blitz against furries started (thanks to MTV) then the attack on Brian o'Connell by the media (after which he stopped drawing publicly for a while..not sure if he's back yet.) It seemed if you were labelled as such no company who didnt already specialize in furry would touch you.
Several of my friends stopped drawin furries completely..I didnt, but I found some magazines whom had accepted furry (non-adult) art stopped doing so for a while.
I was just wondering...


----------



## MDTailz (Aug 30, 2008)

I feared it for a little bit, I dunno they'd really have to search for me.. Seriously I draw what I want to draw. It's more some of my friends who don't like it more then me afraid of some company labeling me.
Good thing I'm an animator though, people somehow see that as a good excuse. *shrug* people can be dumb, I dunno why animators can draw animals and anthros and for some reason if an illustrator does it it's weird. But anyone who dislikes it just because it's furry should just be ignored.


----------



## Bankin (Sep 1, 2008)

I've been fortunate, anthro/furry in my area has been pretty isolated, and people don't live off MTV. My teachers and friends enjoy the novelty of it, which is helped since I'm not much into yiff.
Some places were definitely worse hit than others, I only know one person (personally) that was peer pressured out of anthro, which is still sad.

I hadn't heard about this MTV thing, but hey, only thing I watch on tv is cartoons


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 1, 2008)

This is the reason why I don't post porn all over the place. I won't risk the off chance that something stupid like _furry porn_ could affect my future.


----------



## jimp88 (Sep 2, 2008)

I use a moniker and not my real name to protect me when I do adult stuff...so nobody's the wiser.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 2, 2008)

We have the chatlogs. Why don't you have a seat over here.


----------

